# bonding scarf tutorial?



## jess32247 (Oct 1, 2016)

sorry if this isnt in the right section! im not sure where to ask about diys.

im wondering if anyone has a tutorial for a bonding scarf? this is the one im hoping to make but theres no dimensions listed. it looks like it would be something my new boys would enjoy once they settle in some more.  https://youtu.be/LJBMKGzIBzo (skip to about 4:55 minutes to see the finished scarf)


----------



## keenkitty (Dec 28, 2016)

Bumping this because I am also looking for a good bonding scarf


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I know where to buy it but not how to make it. Look up Ratoob on Etsy.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Love those Ratoobs. I have 3. The person doing those on Etsy is great...one got lost in the mail so she sent me another one and I could keep the first one when it finally arrived. Google "ratoob tutorial"


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Ratoob is the best by far!


----------



## keenkitty (Dec 28, 2016)

I have sewing friends, I'd like to make my own


----------



## jess32247 (Oct 1, 2016)

thank you everyone! i found a tutorial for it now that i know its called a ratoob. heres the link i found: http://www.goosemoose.com/rfc/index.php?topic=4098822.0 

hopefully ill have time to make one tonight. ill post pictures if it comes out alright.  thanks everyone!


----------

